# FOUND MY SHED!!



## RockyPhoenix (Apr 6, 2011)

I was planning on building a 21'x12' shed for my goaties (would have cost 800-900 but this one is $400!!!!!!) but after many hours searching on Craigslist i found this ad: http://southbend.craigslist.org/for/2308329671.html

it is 13x8 and we are going to build a small separate storage area but this is FANTASTIC! i am so excited!

lemme know what you think!!!!


----------



## scrambledmess (Apr 6, 2011)

Awesome!  I have found several around here.  But I have no way to pick up and have yet to find anyone who would deliver!

Great deal though!


----------



## RockyPhoenix (Apr 6, 2011)

aww that stinks! :/ im lucky my dad has a truck and trailer to move it! I am so excited my brother keeps giving me funny looks cause I am jumpin around and doin my happy dance!    :bun :bun :bun


----------



## chickadee (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## RockyPhoenix (Apr 7, 2011)

emailed the lady THE DAY THE AD was placed...........already sold........im so mad now!!!! hopefully something else that amazing will come along...


----------



## poorboys (Apr 7, 2011)

I FOUND MINE!!! NOW I GOT TO WAIT TILL IT'S WARM, AND GET MY BOYS OVER HERE TO HELP DH SO WE CAN GET IT UP. THAT'S THE ONLY THING I DEMANDED FOR THIS YEAR,!!! I WANT MY GOATS TO HAVE A NICE PLACE TO SLEEP, WERE ADDING A SECTION TO ONE SIDE FOR THE BABIES WITH THEIR OWN DOOR TO THEIR SIDE OF THEIR PLAY AREA.  MY BOYS OF COURSE ASKED WHAT WE WERE GRILLING ON THE SMOKER!!! ALWAYS GOT TO GIVE TO GET


----------



## RockyPhoenix (Apr 7, 2011)

Sweet!!!

I found another shed today! it is 14x8 instead of 13x8 and is $300 dollars!! the guy is going to send me pictures tomorrow and i will make my decision!! i hope its in prety good shape!!!


----------



## sunfisher (Apr 7, 2011)

good luck hope it goes well....my husband built ours for around $250..its a 12x12 and 12 feet high..we used new wood but put used metal on it (that was free) now if it ever warms up we can paint it


----------



## TigerLilly (Apr 7, 2011)

I have been feverishly scouring the CL ads here for weeks. I'm always just a bit too late!


----------



## RockyPhoenix (Apr 8, 2011)

AWESOME kissingrk!!!!!!!!! thats the style i was going to build but most of it wouldnt have been free...

TigerLilly-I really hope this shed works out cause there wont be another awesome deal like this for a while!!! I also hope you have some luck with your own ventures!


----------



## RockyPhoenix (Apr 12, 2011)

ok so the second shed deal didnt work out..after the guy said i could have it he sold it to someone else!!!        

anyway my neighbor has this dog kennel 16'x16' it is 6' tall and we are going to build a wood frame around it about 10' tall and then put in a loft! she only made me pay $100 dollars for the kennel!!


----------



## DonnaBelle (Apr 13, 2011)

Well, I'm sure your neighbor is taking pity on you after all your bad shed luck. LOL.

Sometimes the best deals can be found next door!!  Also, you must remember her kindness and do some little nice thing for her in the future.

What goes around comes back around.  Or something like that.


DonnaBelle


----------

